# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ورق أصفر وتجليد فاخر..الأناة الأناة..

## أبو فهر السلفي

*بسم الله والحمد لله..*
*والله مصيبة...*
*صحيح أنني إذا نظرتُ للمسألة من جهة كوني صاحب مكتبة = ربما رضيتُ عن تلك المصيبة..*
*لكني إذا نظرتُ نظر من يرجو الخيرَ لإخوانه وأمته = رأيتها مصيبة ومصيبة عظيمة..*
*لما ظهرتْ تحقيقات الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد = رأها عدد من أهل العلم شيء لا فضل فيه ولا زيادة علم مؤثرة..ولم يروا لها فضلاً عن سابقتها من الكتب إلا أنها طبعت على ورق أبيض قياساً إلى سابقتها المطبوعة على الورق الأصفر..* 
*أما الآن..*
*فطباعة الكتب على الورق الأصفر(الشمواه) هي من دلائل جودة إخراج الكتاب..*
*وحتى رأيتُ عدداً من المؤلفين يُثني على ناشر كتابه بجودة الإخراج..والطباع  ة على الورق الأصفر..*
*والذي أراه -وتلك هي المصيبة- أن غالب ما تقذف به المطابع اليوم هو ورق أصفر..*
*نعم.الغالبية العظمى مما تنشره المكتبات اليوم هو ورق أصفر لا خير فيه قط (على مذهب العرب في الكلام)*
*والغريب العجيب = هو تكالب الطلبة !!*
*والله العظيم الفلوس صعبانة علي..*
*على رسلكم !!*
*ركام من الرسائل العلمية يتخطفها الطلبة من على الأرفف وهي أبحاث لطلبة متدربين ليست مما يُحرص عليه أو يُقتنى...*
*شروح كحثو الطائر لا فائدة فيها وجلها معاد مكرور لا تشعر في الغالب بفرق بين مادة المتن ومادة الشرح..وترى الطالب يتخطف شروح العالم مشهور الاسم بقطع النظر عن جودة الشرح وهل سيفيد الطالب فائدة جديدة أم لا..*
*كتاب مطبوع على ورق فاخر وتجليد فاخر ويباع بحوالي خمسة دولارات ولا شيء فيه إلا قصص استخرجها المؤلف من كتاب مشهور معروف وفي الكتاب أضعاف ما استخرجه الشيخ وفي الباب مؤلفات مستوعبة = فلم يشتره الناس ؟؟!!*
*شرح لعمدة الأحكام يباع بعشرين دولاراً تقريباً وهو كتاب ضعيف جداً ويتخطفه الناس لشهرة مؤلفه فلم ؟؟!!*
*لابد من بيان أن المؤلف يؤجر على مؤلفه وعمله لدين الله بقطع النظر عن أحوال الناس فلا دخل له فيما نتكلم فيه وللكلام عن مقتضيات التأليف مقام آخر..*
*ولابد من بيان أن ضعاف الطلبة والمبتدئين منهم ربما استفادوا من الكتب التي جعلناها ضعيفة فلا يخلو كتاب من فائدة وإنما كلامنا لهم باعتبار المستقبل فلا يتكالبوا على شراء مالن يحتاجوه بعد وما يخرجهم من فئة ضاف الطلبة يكفي فيه شرح واحد فلم شراء خمسة شروح للمتن الواحد وكلها رتبة واحدة قريبة..*
*أما غالب كلامنا فموجه لمن أعلم وأراه أنه من الطلبة المتوسطين أو الأقوياء ثم تراه يجر من على الأرفف ما أكثره حشو لا فائدة فيه...* 
*قواعد الشراء*
*1- غالب الرسائل العلمية = ركام لا خير فيه.*
*2- غالب شروح المعاصرين يغني واحد واثنان منها عن باقي شروح المتن الواحد.*
*3- غالب ما يوضع للمبتدئين من الكتب الميسرة = يغني واحد منه واثنان عن الباقي.*
*4- غالب التحقيقات الحديثية لا فائدة منها والأولى أن يوجه طالب العلم عنايته للكتاب الذي حقق تحقيقاً ضبط فيه نصه ضبطاً جيداً.*
*5- غالب التفريغات التي لم يشرف عليها أهل العلم = لا خير فيها.*
*6- اعتن بكتب المحررين وأهل النظر والتجديد في العلوم فاستوفها شراء (وسأفرد موضوعاً لتعيينهم بأسمائهم)*
*7- أغلب تحقيقات الكتب الكبيرة مفضولة متقاربة وجلها دون الغاية.*
*8- إذا أوصى واحد من أهل التجديد بكتاب = فعليك به.*
*9- شهرة الكتب لا تدل على شيء.*
*10- غالب كتابات الوعاظ الخارجة عن صلب الوعظ= ضعيفة لا خير فيها*
*11- لا تشتر طبعتين من كتاب واحد.*
*12- فر من إعادة الصف المحضة = فرارك من الأسد ..إلا إن كان معك ما يدل على ضبطها.*
*14- احرص على الكتاب المجلد وبعدها لا تشتغل لا بورق أصفر ولا بجودة تجليد ولا أي حدوتة من دول.*
*15- غالب ما يقال فيه : طبعة ثانية محققة = لا جديد فيها بصورة مؤثرة.*
*16- إذا كان الكتاب يعالج مسائل فاختر منها واحدة تتقنها وانظر كيف صنع فيها وزنه بها وقس عليها.*
*17- اقرأ الفهارس والمقدمة جيداً جداً.*
*18- دار النشر ليست معياراً ثابتاً لجودة الكتاب.*
*19- لا تشتر كتابين يعالجان موضوعاً واحداً بل يكفيك واحد واستعر الآخر واقرأه.وأضف فوائده.*
*20- اعتن بكتب النوازل الفقهية والعقدية والسياسية .*
*ربما إذا عن لي شيء آخر كتبته...*
*وقد أحببتُ أن أضرب أمثلة لما يقبل عليه الناس ولا خير فيه = ثم أحجمتُ لأسباب لا تخفى..* 
*أيها الأحباب :* 
*الأموال ضعفت بركتها ولكن ليس لأجلها فقط كتبت ما كتبت فالكتب كثرت..والأوقات ضاقت..والمطالب كثرت..والهمم ضعفت والإقبال على الشراء مؤثر في تقدم الأمة..فالأناة الأناة..*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. ولي تقييدات على كلامك (أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة)..



> *9- شهرة الكتب لا تدل على شيء.*




 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هو كذلك إلا ما يشتريه المرء لا لأجل هذا الشيء المنفي، ولكن لغرضٍ آخر، كتوثيق معلومة أودراسة كتاب أو نحو هذه الأغراض المعلومة.




> *10- غالب كتابات الوعاظ الخارجة عن صلب الوعظ= ضعيفة لا خير فيها*



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو أبنت عن هذا بجملة موضِّحة.



> *14- احرص على الكتاب المجلد وبعدها لا تشتغل لا بورق أصفر ولا بجودة تجليد ولا أي حدوتة من دول.*





> 



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا غير صحيح بهذا الإطلاق.. بل هناك حدُّوته!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّ الكتب ليس المقصود منها نيل المعلومة منها في الحاضر القريب، ولو بأي صفةٍ كانت (كغالب الصحف مثلًا)؛ بل لتبقى للإنسان عمره ما دام محتاجًا إليه..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا أمور:
1- التجليد الفاخر (يعني الجيِّد وليس الحلو!) يبقى مع الزمن بخلاف الكرتوني أو المتوسط العدي.
2- الثاني: الورق الأصفر خير للعين من الأبيض كما زعموا، فإن كانت هذه االمعلومة خاطئة فانسوها وأعتذر. (ابتسامه).



> *16- إذا كان الكتاب يعالج مسائل فاختر منها واحدة تتقنها وانظر كيف صنع فيها وزنه بها وقس عليها.*



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا غير صحيحٍ من جهة الواقع والنظر؛ فقد يرتفع ويعلو فكره وعلمه وإفادته في مباحث وقد يخلط في مسائل.. وهذا شأن غالب صنع الناس، مبني على نقص.. وإن كان الأمر نسبيًّا.. فلينظر إلى أنَّه قد توجد في كتاب فائدة وحيدة (لا توجد في غيره) تدعوك لشرائه وإن كان الباقي عادي أو أقل!



> *16- إذا كان الكتاب يعالج مسائل فاختر منها واحدة تتقنها وانظر كيف صنع فيها وزنه بها وقس عليها.*





> 



وللحديث بقيَّة..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أبا عاصم.. 
أنتَ إن كنتَ تُعالج مرضاً ليس أمامك إلا بعض الاحتياطات والتعليمات الوقائية ومثل ذلك لا يُشترط فيه الدقة المنطقية.. 
1- فإذا كنتُ أخاطب من يشتري الكتاب لأجل أنه من (سلسلة الرسائل الجامعية) فلاشك أنني أخفف من أثر الاغترار وأضع قرينة ولو ضعيفة لجودة الكتاب = حين أدله على وزن الكتاب بمسألة يعرفها..وإلا فلو كان المخاطبون شريحة واحدة فاضلة في العلم والنظر = فمسألة لن ترضيهم بل لهم نظرهم التام للحكم على الكتاب. 
2- درجة الاصفرار التي تطبع عنها الكتب اليوم تأثيرها طفيف من جهة الجودة للنظر وإنما الجيد للنظر حقاً هو الورق الأحمر القديم. 
3- من جهة عمر الكتاب : لا فرق بين تجليد دار ابن الجوزي وتجليد دار العاصمة وفرق ما بينهما في الجمال والسعر = عظيم جداً..فمرادي بالتجليد المغتر به : الفاخر وليس الجيد الذي يحافظ على الكتاب.. 
4- الأغراض الخارجة عن مجرد الاقتناء (كجمع الباحث لجميع الكتب التي بحثت مسألته أو التوثيق أو نحوه ) = خارجة عن مرادي. 
5- الوعاظ يكتسبون شهرة تحملهم على التصنيف فيما هو خارج عن مجرد الوعظ فيكتبون كتابات في الفقه والاعتقاد وربما في الحضارة والسياسة = وغالبها ضعيف إن لم يكن فيه فساد.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

للفائدة...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ذو صلة :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=30656

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

> *6- اعتن بكتب المحررين وأهل النظر والتجديد في العلوم فاستوفها شراء (وسأفرد موضوعاً لتعيينهم بأسمائهم)*


لعل ما تحته خط يحتاج إلى ضبط أو توضيح أكثر , وإنت سيد العارفين ....

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

أستاذي الفاضل أبو فهر، إني قد رغبت في مراسلتك فوجدت خاصيتها موقوفة عندك، فرأيت أن أكتب لك طلبتي في موضوعك هذا إذ أنك بلا شك مُراجعه مرة بعد أخرى لحداثتك.
أصبو أستاذي الفاضل بأن تشير علي بأحسن طبعات ما مثل به الشيخ النملة في كتابه المهذب فيما عقده من فصل عن طرائق التأليف في أصول الفقه و ذكر شيء من كتبها.
فإن لم يتيسر النظر في كتاب النملة، فاذكر أمثلة تختارها من تواليف كل طريقة من الطرق التأليفية الخمس مع أفضل طبعاتها.
و إني قد راجعت موضوعك المعقود بملتقى أهل الحديث حول أفضل طبعات كتب الأصول فلم أظفر بكبير مُراد.
أتمنى أن تشير علي بالمذكور قبل يوم الأحد، و إني على مسيس الحاجة بذلك.
نفع الله بك.

----------


## الفهد

الأستاذ الفاضل ...

أشكركُ على هذه الكلمات النيرات ، وهذه الفكرة التي طالما كنتُ أفكرُ فيها ، فجئتَ باركَ الله فيك وصغتها بصياغةٍ علميةٍ دقيقةٍ .

صحيحٌ ما ذكرت وأذكر قبل أيامٍ زرتُ مكتبةً بالرياض فوجدتُ لأحدهم كتابا فاخر الطباعة ، أنيق الورق ، حلو اللون ، أما مضمونه فهو تكرار وتكرار ... للأسفِ الشديد ... تعليقات شيخهِ على أربعين حديث جمعها وطبعها !

أسأل الله أن يبارك فيما كتبت ، وأكرر إعجابي بأسلوبك المميز . والسلام ،،

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

> 6- اعتن بكتب المحررين وأهل النظر والتجديد في العلوم فاستوفها شراء (وسأفرد موضوعاً لتعيينهم بأسمائهم)


إما أن توف بعهدك وإما أن نلاحقك فاختر (ابتسامة)



> 8- إذا أوصى واحد من أهل التجديد بكتاب = فعليك به.


لا يخفى عليك أنه ليس كل مشهور مجدد , فكيف السبيل؟

*************

ما رايك يا استاذنا لو اعتنى المرء بمجموعة من محققي أهل العلم القدماء واعتنى بهم دون غيرهم : 
فمثلا : 
يعتكف على كتب كل من : ابن تيمية - ابن حزم -ابن الوزير-الشوكاني-الغزالي أو الرازي في الأصول -ابن حجر-ابن قدامة.
لا يجاوزهم إلى غيرهم إلا فيما دعت إليه الحاجة...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

..........

----------


## طالب الإيمان

و الله - قلبي معكَ يا أبا فهر - فمهنتك إذا كُنتَ مثقفاً مزعجة نفسية لكَ ، و هذا ما أنتَ عليهِ الآن ! ، أما إن كُنتَ - و هذا للتقسيم فقط و لستُ أعنيكَ معاذَ الله - .. غير مثقفٍ فبينَ نصاب ( حال بعض أصحاب المكتبات ) أو تقرُب على بيع المكتبة لأنها صُنعة غير مجزية ..
و سأضرب على قضية الاحتيال و النصب في هذه الصُنعة أمثلة وقعت لي : 
- ذهبتُ مرةً أبحث عن كتاب ( مؤامرة الدويلات الطائفية = محمد عبد الغني النواوي ) ، فوجدتُ نسخةً واحدةً في مكتبة العبيكان بقيمة 38 ريال ، فاشتريتُها غير متردد ، لأنني أُخبرتُ أن الكتابَ نادر ، ثُم ذهبتُ إلى مكتبة المؤيد فوجودتُ الكتابَ بـ 10 ريالات ، و و نسخاً كثيرة ، .. فما بالُكم يا أصحابَ المكتبات ؟ !
- دخلتُ مرةً في دمشق باحثاً عن كتابٍ لعبد الرزاق السنهوري و أحمد حشمت أبو ستيت بعنوان : أصول القانون أو المدخل لدراسة القانون ، فوجدتُ نسخةً قديمة 1953 م ، طبعة دار الفكرِ العربي ، وصفُ الكتاب : 293 صفحة ، متهالك ، أصفر ، ( حالتو حاله ) ، ممزق ، بهِ كل علّة ، و المشكلة أنني بحاجة إليه جداً ، فهوَ نادر و مهمّ ، و الكتاب من القطعِ المتوسط ، أتدري بِكم باعني الكتابَ ؟ 
بـ 65 ريال = 750 ليرة ، و المُشكلة أنهُ يعرف قيمة الكتاب العلمية ، فقلتُ في نفسي : أكثرِ اللهم من أصحاب المكتبات المغفلين حتى نشتري كتباً قيمة و رخيصة ؟ !
- مأمون حموش ( العالم المعروف ) : دكتوراه في الهندسة المدنية ، دكتوراه في الرياضيات ، .. و تعلم العلم الشرعي على طريقتكَ يا أبا فهر ، فهوُ من بابتكَ في قضية الدكتوراه في الشريعة ، لكن المُشكلة أنهُ منع من التحديث بسبب هذه الوريقة ! ..
المُهم : لهُ كتب : 
(1) التفسير المأمون على طريقة القرآن و صحيح المسنون ( 8 مجلدات ) ، من باب الاستطراد : أنني حضرتُ مرةً درساً لطلاب الدراسات العليا ، و كان المُحاضر : د . نور الدين عتر ، و كان القسم : تفسير و علوم قرآن ، فأخذ أحد الطلاب - من باب المُشاغبة - هذا الكتاب و طلبَ من نور الدين أن يقيمهُ ، ففتحَ الكتاب ، فوجدَ في الفهرس : أُنظر السلسلة الصحيحة ، فأغلق الكتابَ : و قال :ذلك الصنم - يعني الألباني و معروفٌ ما بينهما - ، و قال : لا جديد ، الكتاب ضعيف ، و كان حكماً علمياً و منصفاً . (!!) ..
(2) أصل الدين و الإيمان ( ثلاث مجلدات ) .
(3) السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ( مُجلدين ) .
الشاهد : أنّ الشيخ لا يطبع عند أحد ، فيعتبر أن دور النشر كُلها محتالة و تضحك عليه ، و لهذا تجد كتب الشيخ غالية لأنهُ يطبعها على نفقتهِ .
أخيراً : دخلتُ مرةً إحدى المكتبات لأشتري ثلاثة نُسخ لكتاب : أصول الإفتاء و الإجتهاد التطبيقي ( 4 مجلدات ) لمحمد أحمد الراشد ، فسألني صاحب المكتبة : إلى الآن هناكَ من يقرأ ؟ 
فعلمتُ حال أصحاب هذه الصُنعة ؟ ، أعانكَ الله يا أبا فهر فصنعتكَ لا غنى و لا علم ، و لهذا : قلتُ : قلبي معك .
و الله الموفق ..

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

صدق صاحب تلك المكتبة:
 إلى الآن هناك من يقرأ؟!!!
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو خبيب النجدي

بمناسبة المجددين .. نفسي أعرف لماذا وضع أبو فهر د.حاتم العوني منهم في قائمته البيضاء ؟؟
و ما هي تلك المعايير التي استطاع بها الحكم عليه بهذا الحكم !؟؟



> غالب شروح المعاصرين يغني واحد واثنان منها عن باقي شروح المتن الواحد.


و حتى المتقدمين أيضاً .. إلا لمطلع يريد زيادة فائدة أو توسع في مسألة , أما طالب العلم الذي يريد أن يدرس متنا ما .. فيكفيه في الغالب شرح واحد مستوعب للمتن , لأن المقصود من دراسة المتون هو صحة التصور للمسائل الواردة فيه و هي في الغالب أصول هذا العلم , فعندئذ يستطيع بعد تكوينه له .. التوسع و البناء على ذلك الأصل المهم الذي هو البناء الحقيقي لطالب العلم , و كلما كان ضعيفاً في بناء هذا الأصل ( التصور الصحيح و الواضح للمسائل الأصول في كل باب ) سيكون ضعفه ظاهراً فيما بعد عند طرحه لأي مسألة منها بتوسع أو تناول نازلة ما في هذا الجانب .. و هذا ما يغفل عنه الكثير من الطلاب حين الابتداء و يظنون أن المراد بالمتن في كل فن هو استيعاب هذا العلم من خلاله أي ذلك المتن , فيجلس الطالب على الأصول الثلاثة , سنوات و هو يحضر دروس العلماء فيها و يتتبع شروحهم غافلاً عن المقصد من دراستها أصلاً .
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و يجعله حجة لنا لا علينا .

----------


## أسـامة

مداخلة بسيطة... بعد هذه الكلمات الطيبة والصادقة لأبي فهر السلفي ومشاركات الإخوة الفضلاء.
فهناك علاقة بين نوعية الورق المستخدم وألوانه وراحة العين.
فالورق الناعم ذو السطح الأملس غالبا ما يسبب إنعكاسات للضوء ويسبب إزعاج للقاريء. فيفضل عدم استخدامه في الكتب، إلا أنه يفضل استخدامه في المطبوعات التسويقية للمنتجات.
وحال استخدام اللون الأبيض لهذه النوعية من الورق، يكون الإنعاكس الناتج عن سطح الورقة أعلى.
وأما الورق المسنفر أو الخشن أو الشمواه، فتكون الإنعكاسات أقل ما يمكن... فيفضل استخدامه في طباعة الكتب.
ويتبقى هنا الألوان وراحة العين.
فأما لون الورق والإضاءة المستخدمة أثناء القراءة، فبينهما علاقة قوية من ناحية أخرى.
حيث أن اللون الأبيض للورق يعطي نسبة إضاءة عالية... ويكون مريح أثناء القراءة في حالة الإضاءة المنخفضة.
وأما الإضاءة المتوسطة، فالورق الأصفر والذي يميل للحمرة قد يكون مريح بدرجة أعلى من الأبيض، لقلة الإنعاكسات الناتجة.
وأما الإضاءة العالية فتسبب اجهاد للعين، وتميل في هذه الحالة لما يقلل الإضاءة الداخلة للعين، فتكون الأفضلية للأصفر أيضًا.
والله الموفق.
وجزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا الموضوع الطيب والنصائح الصادقة.

----------


## أبو مسهر

و الله إنى لأشترى الكتاب ذو الورق الأصفر المتصلب المهترئ
أجود عندى من كل ما طبع فى الخمسين سنة الماضيه

----------


## طالب الإيمان

أبو فهر .. ( معطينا خامس ) ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هو أنا أقدر يا سيدنا ؟؟!!

بس أنا مشغول جداً..وبعدين سعادتك مهتم بي اليوم دول حتى إني صرت أرجح الآن أنك أنت الذي تريد تزويجي من ابنتك..

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> وبعدين سعادتك مهتم بي اليوم دول حتى إني صرت أرجح الآن أنك أنت الذي تريد تزويجي من ابنتك


لا في بنت و لا أمها ..
كل ما في الموضوع : بنهتم فيك بتهتم فينا ، و يمكن أشوفك ( قريباً ، إن لم تخف على شخصيتك ) ، فأنا في محاولة لإكمال الدراسة في ( المعهد القومي للأورام ) في القاهرة .. ؟ " و لا يروح فكرك لبعيد ! " 
أعانكَ الله ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أنا تحت أمرك يا باشا في أي وقت..

----------


## حارث البديع

الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي عضو اللجنة الدائمة رحمه الله
كان يقول : عليكم بالكتب الصفراء
(يقصد القديمة)

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

قرأت كلامكم يا اخوان مع كوني مبتدأ،فوجدت ان الموضوع شائك ويحتاج مني سنين كثيرة بالدراسة لاحكم  بان الحق مع من منكم

----------


## حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا والله كما قال الأخ  الطبعات الفاخرة مازادت الكتاب إلا غلاء مرات يتفرج الواحد في الكتاب ولا يستطيع شرائه وعندما تكلم صاحب المكتبة يقول هذي جودة عالية جودة في التجليد أما المضمون إلا من رحم ربي والله يا ليتهم يفكرون شوي في تكلفة الكتاب عندما يصل لمسلم في أ قصى البقاع كم يكون ثمنه ؟؟؟ والله الذي يهم مضمون الكتاب وليس شكله وإن كان المظهر الخارجي جيد لكن ليس مقصود لنفسه .
حفظكم الله جميعا

----------

